
Unimog – Cloudflare’s edge load balancer - sciurus
https://blog.cloudflare.com/unimog-cloudflares-edge-load-balancer/
======
ec109685
There is a typo here:

“Otherwise, the packet has no corresponding TCP socket on the first-hop
server. So it is forwarded on to the second-hop server to be processed there
(in the expectation that it belongs to some flow established on the second-hop
server that we wish to maintain).”

That should be udb.

~~~
ec109685
udp.

